# Don't Know How my Friend Affords Life



## Pennypincher (Dec 3, 2012)

Nevermind


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

If those numbers are accurate, your friend is not in great financial shape.

What I'm not clear on, is how her finances are any of your business or why you are so interested in them.


----------



## Pennypincher (Dec 3, 2012)

N/A


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Pennypincher said:


> She doesn't appear to be concerned and believes in living in the now.
> .


Well then problem solved.... or wait a minute, actually there was no problem to solve to begin with..... people just approach life and finances differently ;-)




Four Pillars said:


> What I'm not clear on, is how her finances are any of your business or why you are so interested in them.


I am with Mike here, however a general discussion about ease of getting mortgages while making little money and being is poor financial shape may have a merit (for those who would be interested).


----------



## Pennypincher (Dec 3, 2012)

N/A


----------



## Pennypincher (Dec 3, 2012)

N/A


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Pennypincher said:


> Just posted a long reply that somehow didn't show up.
> 
> I am a curious person and I genuinely want to know what happens when someone who manages money like this turns 70?


They die with debt.

Editing to say, I don't mean they are going to die at 70. But someone who chronically outspends their income while working is probably going to continue to do so for the rest of their life. I'm not sure anyone should be riled up about that. Freedom from dependency is its own reward.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well something has to be off with the numbers because on paper they would not qualify with that income.Not sure what the friend does to make 2k a month on the side but that is alot of disposable income to cover the debt.


----------



## Pennypincher (Dec 3, 2012)

N/A


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

what does it matter pennypincher,I don't want to sound like a *** but don't you have enough to worry about in your own life?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

They live the high life spending every cent they can earn and borrow. If the slightest thing goes wrong like losing a job or prolonged illness they get in trouble. Then they cry like babies and everyone is supposed to rally around and help them. As soon as they get back on their feet away they go again, spending like millionaires with no thought to paying back the people who helped them.

In severe cases they go bankrupt then next day, start spending again. Some go bankrupt several times. When they get old they expect sympathy from all sides, and they get it, even though they never helped anyone in their life.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Pennypincher said:


> What happens to the debt when people die? Assuming the estate is virtually worthless?


That's what would be referred to as an insolvent estate.

http://estatelawcanada.blogspot.ca/2010/06/what-happens-with-bankrupt-estate.html

http://estatelaw.hullandhull.com/20...states-when-there-is-not-enough-to-go-around/


----------

